# starting anew



## ilovechocolate (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi, just wondered how people get back their intimacy and sex drives after discovering an affair?


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

It depends on the situation.

For people who are able to successfully reconcile, it can take time and patience and forgiveness and committment and a whole host of other things.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sex drive - big time. It's called hysterical bonding. It tapers off after a while then settles into it's own routine. Ours is more frequent and more satisfying now than pre-cheating.

Intimacy? Well that depends on what you mean by intimacy. You can have sex without intimacy. Intimacy to me means being able to be true to myself, in the bedroom and everywhere, while being able to reveal myself to another. It's something I am working on. It really depends more on me than my partner. Am I comfortable in my own skin? I think we need to be, before we can truly be intimate with another.


----------

